# Cannot Attach Files To Threads



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

I was going to start a thread titled "YT Videos Not Looking Right" but I can't attach the screenshot to show you what I see.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Why not?


----------



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

I dunno, but no longer an issue.


----------

